# Babydoll sheep~ bottle babies, help!



## secuono (Apr 22, 2011)

What would I need to raise two ewes and a ram on a bottle? 
They are about a month old right now. How much time would I need to devote to them in the morning to feed them? 
After work around 2-4pm I can work with them. They will be on 4 acres once adults. I am thinking of only getting the ewes for now and later on get a ram in late summer once I'm used to their schedules and needs. 
What kind/brand name milk re-placer do I need, how much is it and where do I get it from? Would they have to be in the house or is an open ended barn ok? Maybe closing off part of the barn from drafts would be needed?
Thanks!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 22, 2011)

Are they currently being bottle fed or are they going to be pulled off mom?  If it's the latter, I would pass or wait until they are weaned.  If you're going to bottle feed them, they'd need to be fed at least 3 times a day. It doesn't take long to feed them.  

I'd try to feed them what they're eating now, or slowly switch them onto a new replacer (if that's what you're using).  Find a good all-milk protein replacer and follow the mixing instructions.  If they're being bottle fed, the current owner should be able to give you directions (like amounts to be fed). 

At their age, an open ended barn should be enough protection.  Keep in mind if you get the ram you'll need to separate him from the ewes, and it's best to have a buddy for him because sole sheep get lonely and miserable.


----------



## secuono (Apr 22, 2011)

Not sure if they are, I just know they 'can be sold now as bottle babies' if I wanted them now. 
I'm guessing pulling them would be kind of mean. Would they be even more stand offish at weaning age if that's when I got them? Or would they be young enough to still at least be somewhat tame and curious?


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 22, 2011)

If they are a month old, and the owner/ seller says that they " can be sold as bottle babies".  He/ she has no idea about bottle raising a bottle lamb. Best chance of bottle raising a lamb is when the lamb is a new born, next would be just a couple of days old if mamma died or refused to nurse it. Any lamb older than that would absolutely refuse to nurse on a bottle untill it is so hungry that it will finally do so, but the great majority will not and may die at worst. If the lamb will eat grass and grain, it will survive but fail to thrive as it needs the rich mamma milk for proper nutrition. Since it will lack proper nurishment, it will be more prone to desease and parasite attacks and may grow at a very slow rate  at best. If it was me, I would run from this venture. Or,  let mamma raise the lambs to weaning age of at least 3 1/2 months minimum, 5 months would be much better. Good luck !


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, I agree with Bossroo.  "Can be sold as bottle babies" means the lambs would be pulled from the ewes and they'd be hard as hell to get on a bottle.  And lambs never do as well (that I've seen) as bottle babies as goats do, so I'd never intentionally buy a lamb that has been pulled for no reason other than for a bottle baby.  

I'd wait until weaning.  IMO, weaning at 8 weeks is fine.  By 8 weeks their rumens are functioning well and they do just fine being weaned. Weaning later is fine too, but if you want to get them early to get them tamed down, 8 weeks is a good time to wean.  I'd ask they owners to keep them for at least 1 week after weaning since weaning is stressful enough without throwing in moving lambs to a new place/new food/new everything.


----------



## secuono (Apr 22, 2011)

Alright, I'll stick with me original plan to wait until they are weaned. Thanks.


----------

